# Partition Windows



## Pandamagique (17 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour
J'ai un Macbook Pro OS X v10.6 « _Snow Leopard_ » et j'ai récemment voulu installer une partition Windows...Et comme dans tout les autres sujet de discussion des forums, j'ai le message "Err. disque", j'ai essayer tout se que j'ai pu lire mais rien n'y fait... De plus quand au démarrage j'appuie sur la touche option, l'ordinateur ne détecte que Windows, je ne peut pas non plus rée-installer mon ancien système vu que j'ai égaré le CD.

Y'à t-il une solution pour quelqu'un comme moi?   :sick:

Merci d'avance


----------

